# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] 2 cockatiels

## Martha

Γεια σας! Δυστυχώς πρέπει να δώσω τις 2 αγάπες μου Φεύγω για εξωτερικό και δεν μου επιτρέπουνε να τα πάρω μαζί μου. Είναι και τα 2 αρσενικά, ο μεγάλος είναι 11 χρόνων και το παιδάκι του είναι 6. θέλω να τα πάρει κάποιος που αγαπάει αυτά τα παπαγαλάκια για να ξέρω ότι θα είναι σε καλά χερια!!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Μάρθα αν θέλεις πες μας σε ποια περιοχή βρίσκεσαι!

----------


## Martha

Menw Zografou, Athina

*Μαρθα θα σε παρακαλουσα να μην γραφεις με greeklish!
Στο πρωτο ποστ το εφτιαξα εγω για να εγκριθει η αγγελια!
Φιλικα mitsman*

----------


## μαρια ν

Γεια σου Μαρθα εγω ενδιαφερομαι ειτε για το ενα ειτε και για τα δυο.

----------


## Martha

sorry αλλα δεν έχω ελληνικά στον υπολογιστή μου.

----------


## serafeim

και εγω εδιαφερομαι αν δεν τα παρει ολα κανεις.. θα παρω τωρα προσφατα μολις αναιβω αθηνα και θα ηθελα να μεγαλοσω την παρεα... εχω αρκετα μεγαλο πουλι και πυστευω θα περασουν καλα

----------


## zack27

Μαρθα αν μπορεις ανεβασε και φωτογραφια απο τα πουλακια για να τα δουν οσοι ενδιαφερονται...!!!μακαρι να πανε σε καλα χερια!!

----------


## serafeim

ακομα και αν δεν τα περνει κανεις εγω μπορω και τα 2... η κλουβα χωραει 5 κοκατιλ που εχω και πυστευω ολα τους θα περασουν υπεροχα...περιμενω κι εγω απαντηση...

----------


## Martha

σας ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά και μπορώ να πω ότι δεν περίμενα να έχω ανταπόκριση τόσο γρήγορα....θα βάλω και φωτογραφίες για να δείτε τα ζουζούνια μου

----------


## Ηρακλής

εδιαφερομαι και εγω αν δεν τα παρει κανενα αλλο παιδι  :Happy:

----------


## sakis276

Μαρθα μακαρι να εισουν Θεσσαλονικη.Θα τα παιρνα ευχαριστως.Αν δεν τα παρει κανεις και μπορει να γινει κατι στο θεμα αποστασης,στειλε μου ενα μηνυμα να κανονισουμε.Ευχαριστω.

----------


## Martha

> Μαρθα μακαρι να εισουν Θεσσαλονικη.Θα τα παιρνα ευχαριστως.Αν δεν τα παρει κανεις και μπορει να γινει κατι στο θεμα αποστασης,στειλε μου ενα μηνυμα να κανονισουμε.Ευχαριστω.


  Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Σακη θα σε ενημερώσω :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

> sorry αλλα δεν έχω ελληνικά στον υπολογιστή μου.


 Υπαρχει εργαλειο στο φορουμ δεξια που μετατρεπει τα greeklish σε ελληνικα!

----------


## emina

κ εγω ενδιαφερομαι!εχω τρια θηλυκα κοκατιλ και ψαχνω αρσενικους!ειμαι στην Καστορια ομως.

----------


## ggm83

υπαρχουν ακομα τα πουλακια ? η δοθηκαν ?

----------


## thanosr

Επειδη ενδιφερομαι τι γενους ειναι το παιδι;Γιατι 2 αρσενικα δε ελω ,θελω και ενα κοριτσακι :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:

----------


## γιαννης.

φιλε εχω ηδη δυο κοκατιλ και τεραστεια κλουβια!! επεισης ειμαι φρεσκοεγχηρισμενος στο γονατο οποτε εχω απλετο χρονο να ασχολουμε με αυτα τα πουλακια! επεισης φαντασου ψαχνω και μωρο 2 βδομαδων γιατι θα εχω 2-3μηνες ολοκληρους να ασχολουμε αποκλειστικα με τα πουλια! μενω περιστερι! αν σε ενδιαφερει η περιπτωση μου, πες μου!

----------


## γιαννης.

> φιλε εχω ηδη δυο κοκατιλ και τεραστεια κλουβια!! επεισης ειμαι φρεσκοεγχηρισμενος στο γονατο οποτε εχω απλετο χρονο να ασχολουμε με αυτα τα πουλακια! επεισης φαντασου ψαχνω και μωρο 2 βδομαδων γιατι θα εχω 2-3μηνες ολοκληρους να ασχολουμε αποκλειστικα με τα πουλια! μενω περιστερι! αν σε ενδιαφερει η περιπτωση μου, πες μου!


 συγνωμη για το φιλε!! μετα ειδα οτι προκειτε για κοπελα! :Happy:

----------


## Tzive

Ενδιαφέρομαι και εγω, αν τελικα αποφασισεις περιμένω pm. ευχαριστω

----------


## klairi

Καλησπέρα,
μπαίνω κι εγώ στη σειρά. Θα ήθελα πάρα πολύ ένα ή και τα δύο αν δεν έχουν δοθεί ακόμα. Αν είσαι Αθήνα στείλε μου pm.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Athina

Τι έγιναν τα πουλάκια?

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΘΕΛΩ ΚΟΚΑΤΙΛ

----------


## sakis276

Φιλε μου αν δεν το ειδες,που μαλλον δεν το προσεξες,η αγγελια ειναι απο τον Ιουλιο.Η κοπελα που τα χαριζε,ειχε πει οτι εφευγε για εξωτερικο.Λογικα θα τα εχει δωσει ως τωρα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

ok φιλε ευχαριστω

----------


## Eleni-Adelino

dictixoc mar9a m eice poli makria... meno 9eccaloniki kai eine megali i apoctaci  :Happy:

----------


## alex_music_bcs

Καλησπέρα ενδιαφέρομαι για τα δύο παπαγαλάκια!αν ισχύει ακόμα σας παρακαλώ πείτε μου!Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## ασπρουλης

Αντιο Μαρθα και καλο ταξιδι

----------

